# Carrefour Teulada



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Can anyone tell me does the Carrefour store at Teulada sell garden furniture etc-i.e. is it one of the bigger Carrefours that sells some big ticket items. Cheers


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Can anyone tell me does the Carrefour store at Teulada sell garden furniture etc-i.e. is it one of the bigger Carrefours that sells some big ticket items. Cheers


I don't know it, but I looked it up and it seems that it's a Carrefour Market ie food only. Wouldn't take that as the whole truth and nothing but the truth though...
Supermercados Carrefour Market - Carrefour España


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The carrefour in Finestrat has a massive garden section, and not far from you.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers folks. Unfortunately at over a 2 hr round trip to Finestrat I don't fancy it but wifey may well say I do fancy that trip!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Cheers folks. Unfortunately at over a 2 hr round trip to Finestrat I don't fancy it but wifey may well say I do fancy that trip!


If you do make the Finestrat trip you and your OH could also visit the La Marina shopping centre (just behind Carrefour) which has C&A, Mango, H&M and Dealtz plus a good variety of sportswear and household, beauty and technical outlets etc etc. Well worth the trip just for that.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thing is we have a Marina centre just 15 mins away at Ondara but it doesn't have that big range yours has


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

If you wait a couple of months, the current Eroski supermarkets in Denia and at the Ondara shopping centre will have both become Carrefour superstores. 
The Company did a deal last Feb to buy 36 stores around Spain from Eroski.
At the Ondara shopping centre Eroski shuts down on 5th January, and Carrefour have targeted to modify and rebrand/restock the space and reopen on 6th February 2017.


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thing is we have a Marina centre just 15 mins away at Ondara but it doesn't have that big range yours has


It will have...from 6th February 2017 the present Eroski hypermarket there is becoming a Carrefour.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

A Carrefour Hypermarket in Gandia already - but its garden area is limited at the moment (xmassy things take over), but once the seasons starts up again, they increase the garden furniture etc area, like most of them do.. no point having garden furniture on sale when it is not the season for it!

And a Leroy Merlins (DIY place), whose large garden centre area is open on Sundays.

And then we have the two commercial areas Plaza Mayor and La Vital - the latter having H&M, Zara, etc Centro Comercial La Vital | Gandia 

A bit closer than Finistrat...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

BGD said:


> If you wait a couple of months, the current Eroski supermarkets in Denia and at the Ondara shopping centre will have both become Carrefour superstores.


Just wondering, where in Denia is Eroski?
Or are people calling the one in La Marina the Denia Eroski?

EDIT. No worries... i remember, on the main road down from Ondara to Denia...
Seems strange they would go for two in such a short distance... unless in Denia it is going to me more of a Carrefour Market


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

May be a little late but no they don't sell anywhere near the range of Garden Furniture that is sold at Finestrat. It does have a very small section of furniture and electrical items, amounting to a couple of sets of outdoor furniture. It's almost in Moriara near the Merca China and Lidl....

We were in Finestrat last week and of course you have the Leroy Merlin now... 

Have you had a look at the Siesta Group, they have a place at Gata and it's free delivery (I have no connection to them except a happy customer)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Piers

Where in Gata is Siesta Group?


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

On the N332 from Teulada, past the Quarry... Just before you get to railway bridge at Gata they are on the left had side. Painted green building. They have loads of outdoor furniture, English run too.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I appreciate that Piers, thanks


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Welcome!
They seem to be on the web now too... If you Google "Siesta Group Gata" it's the first result


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

piersuk said:


> May be a little late but no they don't sell anywhere near the range of Garden Furniture that is sold at Finestrat. It does have a very small section of furniture and electrical items, amounting to a couple of sets of outdoor furniture. It's almost in Moriara near the Merca China and Lidl....
> 
> We were in Finestrat last week and of course you have the Leroy Merlin now...
> 
> Have you had a look at the Siesta Group, they have a place at Gata and it's free delivery (I have no connection to them except a happy customer)


And also next to Leroy Merlin at Finestrat you now have Conforama that has just opened. 

Conforama is a massive furniture outlet and selling english style modern furniture


----------

